# Draft survey



## Frefruski

Hi Everybody

If possible, I need some help with this phrase, especifically with the words underlined in bold: 

_The loading quantity shall be determined by *draft survey* conducted by an *independent surveyor* to be appointed by..._

Thanks in advance


----------



## lasangre

If you've looked up in a dictionary, you know that 'survey' means '_encuesta_', and 'draft' means '_borrador_'. So draft survey means '_encuesta en borrador_' or  '_borrador de la/una encuesta_'.

Besides that, 'independent surveyor' means '_encuestadora independiente_'.


----------



## Frefruski

Gracias lasangre, pero en realidad es parte de un contrato de exportación y no tiene nada que ver con tus sugerencias. 

De todas maneras agradezco tu tiempo y como ya he buscado en varios sitios, me inclino más a supuner que se refieren a un inspector/ perito. pero al no tener mucha seguridad, preferí preguntar en el foro.

Gracias de cualquier modo.


----------



## lasangre

Frefruski said:


> Gracias lasangre, pero en realidad es parte de un contrato de exportación y no tiene nada que ver con tus sugerencias.
> 
> De todas maneras agradezco tu tiempo y como ya he buscado en varios sitios, me inclino más a supuner que se refieren a un inspector/ perito. pero al no tener mucha seguridad, preferí preguntar en el foro.
> 
> Gracias de cualquier modo.



Tranquilo, no dudo de tu profesionalismo. De haber sabido más del contexto y de tu esfuerzo, te habría sugerido algo con mayor 'accuracy', y menos general.

See ya later!
Estamos siempre a la orden


----------



## Miguelhs76

sí, es cierto, hace falta mas contexto para dar una mejor interpretación.

pero se puede intuir de este modo:
"La cantidad de carga deberá ser determinada por una topografía preliminar conducida por un topógrafo independiente a ser designado por..."

en otros países a lo que en México le llamamos "topógrafo" también se le llama "agrimensor".


----------



## Frefruski

Muchas gracias Migue!


----------



## Quillero

Hola.

Espero que no sea tarde para aclarar que significa _draft survey _and _independent surveyor_

_Draft Survey _es la técnica más usada en el transporte marítimo para determinar la cantidad cargada o descargada de una motonave. Y se usa para la mercancía llamada a granel, en inglés, _bulk. _Como por ejemplo: carbón, mineral de hierro, sal, azufre, fertlizantes, chatarra, trigo, maíz, etc. Básicamente consiste en hacer mediciones de los calados del buque (_draft),_ calcular un calado medio (_mean draft_)y con base en este valor utilizar unas tablas o un programa de computador para saber el desplazamiento del buque, realizar unas deducciones (peso de la tripulación, de las provisiones, peso no calculable, líquidos a bordo, etc) para saber cuanto es la cantidad cargada o descargada.

_Independent surveyor _se refiere al Inspector Independiente quien en este caso se encargará de determinar la cantidad a bordo del buque (cargada o descargada). La cantidad que este inspector determine será la que apraezca en el B/L o _Bill of Lading_ o Conocimiento de Embarque.

Espero haberles ayudado.


----------



## Frefruski

Hola Quillero
Nunca es tarde para una aclaración y aporte *tan profesional*. Ni siquiera me atrevo a ver qué he traducido  y entregado.

Gracias sinceras porque aquí está visto que no acabamos de aprender en esta vida... y eso es bueno.

*Gracias nuevamente* y nos comunicamos para la próxima draft survey entonces.

Fref

Quillero
Acabo de darme cuenta y no te hemos dado la bienvenida!
Espero que recibas tanto y de tanta calidad como lo acabas de hacer. Contar con expertos/as en ciertas áreas es un privilegio que debemos cuidar.

Bienvenid@!
Fref


----------



## Quillero

Gracias por la bienvenida Fref!!

Y bueno espero seguir ayudando en este foro, no sólo relacionado con draft survey sino con otros temas. Y claro que me encantaría que otros miembros y tu me ayudaran en algún momento, que se que va a ser así.

Un saludo fraternal de mi Colombia.


----------



## Frefruski

Gracias a vos y ya que estamos, te comento que la persona que editó mi mensaje anterior, *Fsabroso*, es otro de los genios (a mi entender) pertenecientes a este foro, en otras áreas tal vez.

Un saludo fraternal a Colombia!


----------



## automatico276

Draft Survey = Reporte de Calado o Calado


----------



## NLB1

Frefruski said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> If possible, I need some help with this phrase, especifically with the words underlined in bold:
> 
> _The loading quantity shall be determined by *draft survey* conducted by an *independent surveyor* to be appointed by..._
> 
> Thanks in advance



The Quantity of the cargo loaded shall be determined by draft survey figure, meaning displacement calculation of the whole vessel. Conducted by independent surveyor, means third party or an approved/assigned draft surveying company (i.e. SGS). Hope that clears all.


----------

